# What is the best way to stabilize in the air?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

doing a grab


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Retract the landing gear (flex your legs to pull the board up to your body).

If you follow ATML, you need to be stable on the approach and take off, to have a chance at being stable in the air.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i get low low before i hit it and then freeze knees up/grab or flail my arms if its a monster or my nose is dipping ;-)


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

If you're out of balance in mid air, flap your arms as fast as you can, like a freaking hummingbird. doing this will make you fall to the ground a lot slower and will make it hurt less. Seriously, try it, it works.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

mijinkal said:


> If you're out of balance in mid air, flap your arms as fast as you can, like a freaking hummingbird. doing this will make you fall to the ground a lot slower and will make it hurt less. Seriously, try it, it works.


lol are you sure?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Flapping your arms isn't a way to stabilize, it's just an automatic response to being off balance in the air, u defenitly want to stay away from that. A good way to stabilize is to do a grab. U don't have to do a grab though, all u really have to do is keep your body compact and knees bent. Being stabile in the air is all about having a good takeoff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

haha my friends say i look like bird in the air when i flail, but what i do is bring the board up to me, bent way far down and do a double grab, it works even if you dont actually get the grab, like grab your ankles or somethin


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

suck your knees up into your chest

then grab

do NOT reach down to grab your board stiff legged.


but yeah, first few times don't even worry about the grab, just suck those knees up and keep that base flat


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If you're in the middle of a big jump and you don't think you're going to land it, for God's sake scream so I can turn my head in time to see it!

Other than that, I'm of no help whatsoever.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> If you're in the middle of a big jump and you don't think you're going to land it, for God's sake scream so I can turn my head in time to see it!
> 
> Other than that, I'm of no help whatsoever.


Lol, thats a good one. I'm gonna remember that next time I hit the park.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Enigmatic said:


> lol are you sure?


that was the dumbest thing i have ever heard lol, it almost literally made me laugh my ass off..

i get low right at the beggining of the jump, pop at the lip, and pull back up and grab


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> If you're in the middle of a big jump and you don't think you're going to land it, for God's sake scream so I can turn my head in time to see it!
> 
> Other than that, I'm of no help whatsoever.



hahahaha laughing may ass of


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> lol are you sure?


Hell yea, I'm sure!! It works for the freaking birds, why won't it work if we do it? If you flap fast enough, you might even fly!!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

unzip your jacket and use it as a parachute


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, folks! I agree, after doing a lot of trial and error, a clean takeoff is crucial. Also, I haven't been ollie-ing this entire time!! Boy what a difference that kick from the tail makes!!! I'm not a park guy so I always assumed ollie was just one of those tricks the kids do. I've been making an ass outta myself just crouching down and being at the mercy of the angle ramp. Which explains why most of my jumps until now were unstable, and usually ended up landing back foot first like an airplane. Ollies ftw!


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to hear you figured it out. I find myself ollieing too mych sometimes and I overshoot the landing so don't give it too much pop


----------

